
120.000 Bitcoins Stolen in Bitfinex Breech - gokhan
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4vupa6/p2shinfo_shows_movement_out_of_multisig_wallets/d61oe33?context=3&st=ire1pgv5&sh=acd1b607
======
trgx
Looks like it's bitcoin only. Other tokens unaffected.

